# nutri-cola



## JohnN (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone know anything about nutri-cola? I found this bottle a long time ago, and ever since digging it out of its box, it has been my favorite. Mainly because of its odd shape. It is all debossed, machine made, 6 fl oz, design pat. pend d-140464, from Philadelphia. I will try to get better pictures if needed. Correction: Just the nutri-cola is debossed, everything else is regular embossing.


----------



## JohnN (Nov 29, 2011)

Base


----------



## JohnN (Nov 29, 2011)

Trademark, pat, etc. All embossed.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey John,

 You might find this article from the February 14, 1948 _Billboard of interest:  http://books.google.com/books?id=gfUDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA100&lpg=PA100&dq=Nutri-cola,+philadelphia+bottle&source=bl&ots=LC-oRL7z_S&sig=YSPCapPeU0q7SiY5sJQSRj86gv4&hl=en#_

_phillyfrank found some:  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-95530/tm.htm_

_



_


----------



## JohnN (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't know how you find this stuff. I tried searching for it, but never found that. I see they were also involved in a trademark lawsuit with Coca Cola. Coke lawsuit Now I know how to use Google Books search, which I did not really even know about. Thanks.


----------

